# Who still feels that "rush of love" when you see each other?



## DameEdna

Hia Folks

I was on another forum (oops soz folks) and talking about the "bond" we felt when we had our babies. We were talking about how we still feel that rush of love for our kids even now some of them are teenagers.

Who still feels that "bond" with their spouses? Who still has that rush of love for them after so many years together? 

Please describe it to me and what it feels like......:scratchhead:


----------



## K8_astrophy

I experience the rush of love for my partner of 13 plus years, still to this day, but in different ways.

When I see him with our children and how much he loves and adores them

When he tells me how beautiful I am

When he makes an effort to do things that please me, ie House work

When we are in bed and he wraps his arm around me 

When he jumps up of the couch to say hi when I walk in the room

When we make plans of our future together

As to what it feels like? Its a warming of your soul, a quickening of your heart a undeniable fear of loss if anything were ever happen to them.

Hope this helps?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I still feel this way about my husband after 20 yrs of marraige. The Passion, the Rush, the excitement to see him, even just waiting for him to come home from work every day, to walk through that door, knowing he will put his arms around me, greet me with a kiss.  I know what this is worth. 

He is like the air that I breathe, the end of my sentences, my best friend, my greatest fan. I love all my kids, but I think I love him more. I know I would rather get away from the kids and be with him - always. There was a time when I struggled with infertility that I put kids and sperm ABOVE him, we were always best friends , but the RUSH of love was not as HIGH as it is today. As we have aged, the Passion has become more, in our sex life, due to my loosing inhibitions and opening up sexually towards him, which has just blossomed all other areas for us. 

Being THIS close is Bliss, but sometimes I wonder if something should happen to him, I often think they might have to cart me off to the nearest mental ward, not sure I could overcome the loss.  I should not think like that but just saying one of the downsides of being SO BONDED. 

I know I could never again find such a Love in my lifetime.


----------



## Sadman

I`ve just posted that my wife had been having an online affair.

That`s how I feel about my wife, butterflies in the stomach when I see her after being at work all day, tingly feelings when I kiss and cuddle her, just the way we both used to feel, a long way back.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Is that real? Do people really feel that way about each other? I did when I was young, but after about age 22 I no longer felt that about anyone. After waiting nearly a decade, I finally married someone who was stable and a friend. There was no bond, no wow, no "rush of love", but I thought that was because when you grew up you didn't feel that anymore. I know I don't and never have for my husband of 5 years. I knew that the day we married, but figured that "rush of love" stuff was from the movies.


----------



## DameEdna

ebp123 said:


> Is that real? Do people really feel that way about each other? I did when I was young, but after about age 22 I no longer felt that about anyone. After waiting nearly a decade, I finally married someone who was stable and a friend. There was no bond, no wow, no "rush of love", but I thought that was because when you grew up you didn't feel that anymore. I know I don't and never have for my husband of 5 years. I knew that the day we married, but figured that "rush of love" stuff was from the movies.


I know exactly what you mean and it is good to hear someone with a similar view to mine. Yeah I believe it's the stuff of movies too! Tho people on here say otherwise so it must be true.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Dame,
My husband and I have had a love affair for many many years. Our communication broke down for a very long time and we began to resent each other, in fact we almost hated each other, wanted to divorce, did things to spite each other, etc. One year ago, we decided to work on our broken marriage. Counseling, sex nearly daily, communication about our needs and wants, etc. When I see him now, I get butterflies. He is the sexiest man I have ever laid eyes on. A truly stunning man. He also still looks at me with a sparkle in his eyes. He cannot wait for our two boys to go to bed so we can talk about our day, our hopes, our dreams and explore our passion. We have been married for 16 years and together for 18. We met we were nine. Passion and butterflies tend to go away with long term marriages. It can be rekindled. I am living proof.


----------



## marcy*

SimplyAmorous said:


> He is like the air that I breathe, the end of my sentences, my best friend, my greatest fan. I love all my kids, but I think I love him more. I know I would rather get away from the kids and be with him - always.


It's good that you love him that much, but I don't know if I will choose him before my kids. There is no way. My kids will be always my kids, no matter what. But my husband? I don't know. I love him, and I wish we will be together forever, but ...
Maybe you say that bacause you kids are old enough to live on their own now, but mine are still babies.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

It's good that you love him that much, but I don't know if I will choose him before my kids. There is no way. My kids will be always my kids, no matter what. But my husband?

5 of my kids are still at home, one is less than 3 yrs. Of coarse I love them terribly & take care of all of their needs. But my husband is my soulmate, my other half. All I really meant is that I "enjoy" my husband more than my kids (would rather watch a movie with him than play monopoly with the kids), not really LOVE them less, maybe a bad choice of words. It is not a matter of "choice", beings he is their Father, there is no choice to make. 

Him & the kids is the same choice = family itself. 

I feel it is healthy for children to see & feel Love between their parents on a daily basis, this would make thier world feel 
safe & allow them to believe in Love- for their own futures. I do not feel any of my kids are "jealous" of me & dad. 

My children will inevitalbly grow up & leave home, as it is supposed to be. I think oftentimes parents find ALL solace in their children, some literally LIVE for their children. Sometimes this makes for some messy in-law situations when the parents find they can not let go as they age.
Empty Nest syndrome, even I do not look forward to it one day, but I know it will only help me IF my husband is this dear to me as we go through this stage in our lives.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

I couldn't agree with SA more! Before there were children, there was you and your spouse. We often forget that.


----------



## SFladybug

Brennan said:


> Dame,
> My husband and I have had a love affair for many many years. Our communication broke down for a very long time and we began to resent each other, in fact we almost hated each other, wanted to divorce, did things to spite each other, etc. One year ago, we decided to work on our broken marriage. Counseling, sex nearly daily, communication about our needs and wants, etc. When I see him now, I get butterflies. He is the sexiest man I have ever laid eyes on. A truly stunning man. He also still looks at me with a sparkle in his eyes. He cannot wait for our two boys to go to bed so we can talk about our day, our hopes, our dreams and explore our passion. We have been married for 16 years and together for 18. We met we were nine. Passion and butterflies tend to go away with long term marriages. It can be rekindled. I am living proof.


Brennan - please share how you did this if you can. I think there are many of us who get into resentment ruts and don't know how to break out of it and rekindle the butterflies. We can work on respect and friendship easier than the butterflies. I don't think the "rush of love" is a myth for long term relationships, I just can't seem to find my way to it. For a while, I just thought it was me, then I blamed him and now it is really hard to care enough to find it again....butbutbut I really want to feel that way about my husband. So, if you have a mind to share how this worked for you, I would appreciate hearing about it.:smthumbup:


----------



## destinygirl

Passion comes from both partners having polarity with one another. Polarity = passion.

Polarity means the opposing feminine and masculine energies. The sexual and sensual. 

A lot of women are becoming increasingly masculine (perhaps partially due to the feminist movement) and a lot of men are becoming increasingly FEMININE. Needles to say, a lot of women often emasculate their husbands as well.

Another thing is that, to have an outstanding marriage or relationship, each partner really has to get outside of themselves and commit to fulfilling their spouse's needs at the highest level, and finding out what the most need. 

One good website for women who want to rekindle their passion/love/make a raving fan of their husband, this is a great website for it:

The Feminine Woman 

Good luck guys


----------



## lisakifttherapy

What a great topic! From the various responses, people have different experiences with long term marriage. Some are lucky enough to have the "rush of love" often and others have settled into more of a routine, loving each other, but looking more like a slow burn rather than a raging fire.

One concern I'm having is that those who don't get the "flock of butterflies" will feel like they don't have a good marriage. There are plenty of long term, steady, loving marriages that work just great without this.

Every marriage is different. People change and so do relationships! Those who navigate the change well often do better than those who don't. And yes, it's absolutely possible to close the gap in a disconnected marriage - if that's the case!

Kudos to those who are in long term marriages and still have the chemistry of a couple in the honeymoom phase! For many others, this fades a bit - and this is NOT abnormal.


----------



## naojkat

my husband and i is together for almost 10 years. From the first time i saw him up to this day, i do still feel the same way. I do still feel the magic and the spark of love.


----------

